# Wanted Snow Plow Driver Boston Metro West



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I plow ONLY driveways, I need a driver for my Jeep. I service Sudbury and Stow MA I have ~80 driveways. You Need experience, and RMV driving record printout. Pay is salary you get payed if it snows or not.


----------

